# Agouti booties!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was certain that my new agouti pair had eaten their first litter together. So sure, that I actually took them both out two days ago to show to a friend, and told her all about how I was really sad they had eaten their first litter, and that I was going to give them a second chance, blah blah blah. . .

Well YESTERDAY they have built a perfect, open little nest, and they had 8 bubs that must have been 7-8 days old! WHERE WERE THEY HIDING THEM THIS WHOLE TIME!? 
Some very good looking ones. Some agoutis so dark, they look black.

Can someone explain the enheiritance of umbrous to me?

Culled four, even though it was a little late. Left with 3 girls and 1 boy, all very dark and good looking.










EDIT: There are THREE agouti, and ONE black. One agouti is inCREDIBLY dark!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is something I've had happen a couple of times, once quite recently. I think the babies were two or three days old when I located them. The little nest was built under the level of the bedding and was completely hidden.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Umbrous is dominant, but would only be visible on a mouse that is A/a (other than them having a darker coat color). Mice that are A/a U/* have a thick stripe of color down their back (like black if its Agouti, Dove if its Argente, Blue if it is Blue Agouti/Opal, etc.) If both parents are Agouti, are either of them an Umbrous Agouti (heavy black stripe down the back)? If not then one of them is A/A U/*. A lot of times Umbrous Agouti bubs are almost indistinguishable from black until they really, really get their fur in.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

both parents are A/a and supposedly umbrous. One we're sure of, and the other we're not positive, but nearly sure of.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Well, I guess they would have to both be A/a if you got black out of them, right? I've seen some that have a smaller stripe, almost not noticeable, just looks like a poor Agouti with poor ticking, but I've only noticed this on mice that are also s/s.

Good luck with them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful babes-Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice; they are very, very dark, that's for sure.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The black is on the right, next to the darkest agouti. You can hardly tell the difference in their colours. :?


----------

